# Replacing exhaust manifold gaskets 85 300zx



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

Besides all of the other stuff I am doing to this car...see other posts.
I have a leak and need to replace the exhaust manifold gaskets.
According to the Haynes manual this looks like a job and a half plus we all know how those exhuast nuts and bolts can be being 19 years old.
Has anybody here attempted this project and how did it go? Any tricks I should know here? Thanks! :crazy:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes there is a trick- Its called- find someone stupid enough to fix it for you-LOL 

I was going to try to do that myself b/c I know Im capable of it, but my studs broke off and I would rather honestly pay someone like 800 dollars to pull the manifold off and pull the studs and replace them, plane the manifold--etc etc. If you dont have any mechanical aptitude, you dont want to get involved with it man. It sucks goat milk....


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

oops, pardon me man- I just reread your post and noticed that all youre doing is replacing the gaskets- yeah- that is pretty simple, especially if your car is n/a

If its a turbo and you have broken studs- then whoaaaa- that sucks


----------



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> oops, pardon me man- I just reread your post and noticed that all youre doing is replacing the gaskets- yeah- that is pretty simple, especially if your car is n/a
> 
> If its a turbo and you have broken studs- then whoaaaa- that sucks


No turbo but I am soaking the nuts and studs for a week or so to make life a little easier but ordered studs and nust anyway just in case. Wish me luck!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I also went and bought everything from nissan that Id need- while youre in there you might as well replace the studs man- GOOD LUCK FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I also went and bought everything from nissan that Id need- while youre in there you might as well replace the studs man- GOOD LUCK FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup....ordered new studs and all.
Gonna soak those suckers for a week with penetration oil before I start and hopefully this will make things run smooth.


----------

